# what's a really good 1" threaded headset? And DON'T say Chris King



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

because I already know they are great, in fact, they are so great that when my 20 year old one failed and I contacted them to get parts for it they just sent me a complete brand new 2nut, which, through the course of a move, is lost somewhere in my barn.

Now, reality being reality, I know in my heart of hearts that literally, not figuratively, the day after I buy a CK to put on my 'rager my missing CK will appear. It's magic, don't ask me to explain how it works.

Which brings us to this current post: I have been limping my Bontrager along with a string of cheap headsets (tange levin mostly) that last about 3 months and require constant fiddling with (the word I'd like to use, instead of 'fiddling' also starts with F).

So, I'm desperate enough, and have become paranoid enough of ovalizing my head tube due to poorly adjusted/crap headsets that I'm willing to part with some decent cash for a good headset, keeping in mind that it cannot be a King, because 'some day' in the future I will clean out my barn, and find my brand new 1 Inch Threaded Chris King 2Nut.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

M900, but I doubt you're saving money.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

shimano 105.
(stronglight. campagnolo record. edco. cane creek)


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

mavic


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

banks said:


> mavic


If dead/ expensive on ebaby headsets from the past can play then i will call suntour xc pro.
Otoh.. the Tange Levin the OP wants to get rid of is one of the best 1in threaded headsets around.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

colker1 said:


> shimano 105.
> (stronglight. campagnolo record. edco. cane creek)


I have a Stronglight on a Waterford road bike. Nothing is smoother than those roller bearings.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

If you can still find them, even the STX headsets were cartridge and worked pretty flawlessly for many years, for around $30.....


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

colker1 said:


> Otoh.. the Tange Levin the OP wants to get rid of is one of the best 1in threaded headsets around.


This

If you're wearing out headsets in 3 months (is that even possible?) then it's either installed wrong or your head tube is badly in need of facing.


----------



## evad nosam (Jun 11, 2016)

Shayne said:


> This
> 
> If you're wearing out headsets in 3 months (is that even possible?) then it's either installed wrong or your head tube is badly in need of facing.


+100


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Mountain Tamer Chainring Adapters, Gorilla Brake Beefers, Gorilla Headlocks and more

Put on a Gorilla Headlock for $6.95


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

Shayne said:


> This
> 
> If you're wearing out headsets in 3 months (is that even possible?) then it's either installed wrong or your head tube is badly in need of facing.


Head tube is fine, they are installed correctly. I ride this bike, rigid front fork, 60-120 singletrack miles a week. It is not babied at all. I ride the snot out of it, I do drops up to 3 feet, lots of rocks and roots, race it, ride it like I stole it. crash it occasionally.

With the Levin my primary problem is that the lock nut will not stay tight, so on a long ride the headset starts creaking, and the constant adjustment, even if I overtorque, leads to premature failure. I'm sure I could loctite the nuts, but given that in the northeast we fight rust more than anything else, I am reluctant to do so. The King was set it and forget it, and I am looking for that again.

After poking around I got a NOS stronglight A9 off the ebays, we'll see how that works. Also the gorilla adjuster looks like a great idea, I might pick on of those up too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

paetersen said:


> Head tube is fine, they are installed correctly. I ride this bike, rigid front fork, 60-120 singletrack miles a week. It is not babied at all. I ride the snot out of it, I do drops up to 3 feet, lots of rocks and roots, race it, ride it like I stole it. crash it occasionally.


I like your style!

Personally, A good ole' Shimano M732/M735 XT headset is great. If you want fancier, the old Shimano 600 Arabesque headsets are also really nice...but given how aggressive/hard you ride, the XT could be a better way to go. Easy to find, easy to service/rebuild, cheap. If I'm not running a CK, I'm running an XT.


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

My other bontrager has an old XT headset on it, and other than occasional servicing, that thing is unstoppable. If the Stronglight doesn't work, maybe I'll slide it over to my singlespeed.


----------

